# router bit combinations



## toolman_206 (Sep 25, 2007)

"American Woodworker" (Feb issue) just had an excellent article that illustrated how to combine common bits to create interesting profiles for picture frames. It really helps someone like me who struggles to visualize the profiles without actually making the cuts.

Anyone seen a similar illustrated guide for combining bit profiles to make custom cabinet/furniture moulding?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

These appear from time to time, usually as hand outs packaged with magazines. They are very useful. I have one chart that shows how to make something like 27 different profiles with 3 common bits.


----------



## toolman_206 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mike, would it be possible to email a copy of that chart? or tell me where I might inquire about it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi toolman_206

Just a butt in post,,the one bit you want to put in your router bit box is the one below,,,see the " C " in the picture below, plus see the link ,it shows how many ways you can use this one bit 

Many router bit mfg.make this bit 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_multi.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-New...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


see PDF file below it will let you print the profiles out then you can cut them out and trace them to the stock 


=====



toolman_206 said:


> Mike, would it be possible to email a copy of that chart? or tell me where I might inquire about it?


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2007/12/17/podcast-30-3-basic-router-bits17-moldings/

I belive the hand-out has more than just the 17 suggested in the title.

The trick is to have a sample of the profile generated by the bit and you can trace them out on paper and make your own combinations. 

Rob


----------

